# Adding a room in a pole barn



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to go back and edit so we know where you live for better ansewers.
How to you plan on heating and cooling this?
How high are the ceilings inside the building?
How big are you going to make it?
Here's my first thought. Build it sort of like a completly separate building with 2 X 6 walls, and a flat roof inside the barn. Picture a shed. This way there will be no rising cold or moisture issues from the slab, could be insulated top bottom and sides.
Use 2 X 10's for the roof rafters and lay Advantec subflooring over the roof. Add some stairs to the side and you have added storage area.
Depending on how big it is you could add a Mini Splt HVAC system so the compressor can be set outside and you would have heat and cooling with one unit that uses very little power.


----------



## BHargrave (Mar 1, 2012)

it is 13'3 fro slab to truss. it will be 30 x 30 overall dimension. i will frame out a bathromm and 2 spare bedrooms in the back of the space. It will have HVAC, but I have not made it that far yet. i already had my builder add septic and water to the slab so I am that far ahead. why 2x6's and not 2x4 framing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought you were just building a small club house type thing.
2 X 6's so you can fit more insulation in the walls. R-19 instead of R-13. It will save you money in the long run to heat and cool.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## BHargrave (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks joe. i will take that into consideration.


----------

